# Sertus Underwriting



## Tippwex (18 Jan 2005)

My wife and I (both in our 60's and she as the insured and me as the named driver) went shopping around for car insurance today. We were quoted €90 less by Sertus than we are paying to our present insurer. is this too good to be true?


----------



## ajapale (18 Jan 2005)

I havent heard of them but it seems they were set up in 2003.
A google results in the following:

[broken link removed]



> Relay talks to Derek Coffey, Managing Director of Sertus Underwriting Ltd, an underwriting agency, which was established in 2003.
> 
> Q 1 : Who is Sertus and what is its vision for the Irish insurance motor market?
> 
> ...



[broken link removed]



> Sertus Underwriting Ltd.
> 2a Ballybrit Business Park,
> Ballybrit,
> Galway.
> ...


----------



## PMU (18 Jan 2005)

You should check that the policy being offered by Sertus offers you similar or better benefits than that available from your current insurer (e.g. excess, protection of no-claims bonus, foreign cover, etc.)  For example, I recently received a lower quote from Quinn Life for my vehicle insurance but when I investigated it their policy did not provide me with certain cover that my existing one does, so I didn’t change.  If the Sertus policy provides less cover you have to decide if it’s worth saving 90 euro to take on additional risk.  So compare the policies.  Also ask the AA for a quote, and get an online quote from QL  or from www.123.ie/.


----------



## Tippwex (19 Jan 2005)

We went with Sertus today. 
We examined the Sertus policy and as far as we could see it gave us everything our original policy gave and at a cheaper price.
We hope nothing unforeseen arises in the next year.


----------

